# Winstanley Hall, Wigan - March 2010



## ojay (Apr 18, 2010)

*Winstanley Hall *- Been wanting to see this for ages so decided to get up early one morning and go take a look...

The warnings of dogs and CCTV was on the front of my mind, but I decided to check it out all the same, things were going well until I was just about to enter the final stretch when some silly C**T spotted me
from his house on the other side and proceeded to wave his SHOT GUN at me screaming and shouting. I think his bike must have previously dissapeared in mysterious circumstances. Anyway I waved back (as you do) and carried on towards the Hall.

On the way In I did pass this comedy signage







Controlled By? Squirells? Pidgeons? LOL





It was shortly after 'Getting In' I spotted the biggest Dog Turd I have seen! for obvious reasons I didn't take a photo, but this thing was fresh and looked like it was some big fucker (GULP).

Anyway not to be put off (honest) I've come this far so headed for the front to try and get some externals....And then I spotted these

*[Gunfyre]*





Fuck Me I thought this is gonna be interesting, I quickly took as many photos as I could before getting the hell out!

*SOME HISTORY:*






*Winstanley Hall is a late 16th century house in Wigan, it is listed as a scheduled ancient monument and a Grade II listed building.*

The Hall was originally built in the 1560's for the Winstanley family of Wigan, the building is one of only three Tudor buildings in Wigan.

The Winstanley family were lords of the manor since at least 1252 and may have been responsible for building the moat on the site. The Winstanleys owned the hall until 1596, when the estate was sold to James Bankes, a London goldsmith and banker. Winstanley Hall has three storeys and has a date stone with a date of 1584, but this is not in situ so may not provide an accurate date for the construction of the 
house. Extra blocks were added in the 17th and 18th centuries. Further and extensive alterations were made in 1811-19 by Lewis Wyatt in a Jacobean style. He moved the entrance to the left flank of the hall and replacing the original entrance with a window. The final additions to the hall were made in 1843 when an extra wing was added. To the south, on lands belonging to the hall, is a small stone building which was used to house bears that provided entertainment for the hall's guests.

The Bankes family retained ownership of the hall until the 21st century when it was sold for private development. The hall had been kept in good condition until the 1960s when habitation stopped. As the building decayed and the cost of maintaining Winstanley Hall was too much for the family it was sold on. It was intended to develop the hall into private flats, however refurbishment was held up due to Wigan council withholding planning permission. The interior is now in some disrepair.

The building is now owned and controlled by Dorbcrest Homes and is somewhat derelict. Rules for entry are clearly stated on numerous sign posts on the path leading to the property. 

AND MY FAVOURITE BIT...

"The house is guarded by dogs and uses CCTV to record people's movements around the property and its grounds". (Really Better go and take a look then eh?)











Yeah Rite
























































































































*Thanks for Looking *​


----------



## Locksley (Apr 20, 2010)

good pics, that place looks a hell of a lot like Annesley Hall, even down to the clocktower, wonder if it's designed by the same architect?


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 20, 2010)

That's a great place...loads of interesting features. Love the fountain, the hexagonal tower and what looks like the stables. Nice little hidden courtyard bit, too.


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice looking place,but all those signs...enough to put anyone off!!!


----------



## Locksley (Apr 21, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Very nice looking place,but all those signs...enough to put anyone off!!!



And the shotgun shells ! lol


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Apr 21, 2010)

what an amazing place! but how dare people leave a building to rot like that! 

The sculpture of neptune is amazing!!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Apr 25, 2010)

Quality pics there mate (and write up )


----------

